# New aquarium



## Evangeline (Aug 23, 2011)

I am so excited I got a used in perfect condition 46 gallon bowfront aquarium that came with everything including fish. They gave me lots of there water to which is good. I have two silver dollars, two japanese algae eaters, two baby angelfish and two baby pictus catfish I just bought. I love pictus catfish they are so fun to watch dance across the tank. They are under two inches long so tiny.I may down the road have to get rid of the silver dollars as they may outgrow the tank.

My other aquarium is a 29 gallon. It has One japanese algae eater, six platys, one sordtale, two female bettas.

I also have another tank with my african clawed frog. I wish I had a camera I would send pics.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Nice  I would be careful though because those pictus catfish will eat smaller fish such as your baby angelfish.


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

Congrats that is a score. 

Agreed with twoisplenty, pictus cats are awesome, but they have huge mouths. Any fish will eat anything that fit's in it's mouth. I would also recommend getting rid of the silver dollars early, they can be nippy when they get larger and your angel fish are slow moving with big fins that are targets. Also, just having water from an established tank doesn't help. The nitrifying bacteria that you need to help the aquarium "balance" lives in the filter and in the gravel, also in whatever porous surfaces you have in there like driftwood, rocks or fake decor. It doesn't really live free swimming in the environment, that being said I wouldnt be surprised if you have a minor bacterial bloom and some cloudy water within the next 4-5 days. 

Good luck with your new fish, those baby angel fish are fun to watch grow.


----------



## Evangeline (Aug 23, 2011)

How do you get rid of the cloudy water if it becomes a problem.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Cloudy water is a sign of poor water conditions, Usually caused by overfeeding. Routine weekly water changes of 25-50% should keep water crystal clear. Try cutting back on your feedings as well and remove any uneatten food after 5 minutes.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I"d say the pictus cats are going to be too big for the 46 gallon tank too. They grow to six inches and are really active. I have three in a 180 gallon and think it's too small for them too sometimes.. they are FAST!

Eventually they are probably going to eat your algae eaters and your angelfish.


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

Evangeline said:


> How do you get rid of the cloudy water if it becomes a problem.


As twoisplenty said, it's a sign of poor conditions, but I will also add it is also "new tank syndrome." Mine got a little cloudy for a couple of days when I moved 6 hours away, but all of the water tested in appropriate ranges (0 nitrite, 0 ammo and less than 20ppm of nitrate). It is better to prevent it than it is to "fix it." First off, don't buy anything off of the shelf other than a water condition (I like stress coat or prime). All of those gimmicks that say, "instant cycle" or "no more cloudy water" or "less water changes" are BS. I recommend the same as twoisplenty, once a week change 25-50% of the water, gravel vac and change your filter pads on *alternate weeks* (this keeps your bacteria colony from getting completely wiped out), feed lightly. Imagine that the fishes stomach is about the size of it's eye, that is all they need. Those pictus cats will gorge themselves but they don't need it. More food means more waste, more waste means higher ammonia, higher ammonia means dead fishies. I feed every other day and my fish have always been a healthy weight. Live plants will help keep your water clean as well.


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

Congrats! 

As others have said, I'd rehome the pictus cats and silver dollars. They need more space and the pictus cats are predatory.

Also watch the algae eaters. If they're the species I'm thinking of (hard to say for sure since pet stores make up so many names, haha), they become aggressive and predatory as they age...changing from a diet of algae to a diet of fish. I'd instead recommend some bristlenose plecos...they are awesome, hardy algae eaters that come in different varieties. A few would be perfect for your set-up.


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

swolek said:


> Congrats!
> 
> As others have said, I'd rehome the pictus cats and silver dollars. They need more space and the pictus cats are predatory.
> 
> Also watch the algae eaters. If they're the species I'm thinking of (hard to say for sure since pet stores make up so many names, haha), they become aggressive and predatory as they age...changing from a diet of algae to a diet of fish. I'd instead recommend some *bristlenose plecos*...they are awesome, hardy algae eaters that come in different varieties. A few would be perfect for your set-up.


These, rubber lips, or clown plecs! I love them all.


----------



## Evangeline (Aug 23, 2011)

I have had pictus catfish in the past. One in a 35 gallon and two in a 75 gallon. They were never aggressive and were very healthy and happy. I wouldnt trust them with small fish though. I will keep an I on the algae eaters. I heard they get aggressive as they grow. Could I take the two angelfish out of the big tank and put them in the 29 gallon. Would that be big enough for two angels.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Evangeline said:


> I have had pictus catfish in the past. One in a 35 gallon and two in a 75 gallon. They were never aggressive and were very healthy and happy. I wouldnt trust them with small fish though. I will keep an I on the algae eaters. I heard they get aggressive as they grow. Could I take the two angelfish out of the big tank and put them in the 29 gallon. Would that be big enough for two angels.


It would be big enough to _start out with_, if you are keeping the water NICE and CLEAN....but they WILL grow out of it...probably in less then a year!:wink: 


I know, I started 5 out in my 29-figuring on finding a pair-by the time I had to move and leave them with my friend who breeds fish it was only 5 months later, I had gone down to 3, and they where the size of my palm and ready to be out of that tank!:thumb: But they were my ONLY large fish, only tetras and cory cats where with them(and they were getting to the size that they could almost eat my tetras.) 

And I TOTALLY agree with everything that has been said already! Rubber lips are GREAT, and cory cats if you are wanting cat fish!:thumb:


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Oh no, I wouldn't call pictus cats AGGRESSIVE.. just they have giant mouths and will eat accordingly.


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

I was going to suggest Corydoras as well, but somehow forgot last night. 
To the OP, I suggest you check out two sites monsterfishkeepers.com and aquariacentral.com, between these two sites and the mentorship of a great friend of mine is how I have learned what I know. I am still learning and often lurk on these forums to know more.


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

Another great site with a wealth of information is wetwebmedia.com . It's not the easiest site to navigate but you can get great info using the search function.


----------



## Evangeline (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks for the websites. I was temporarely housing my clawed frog in a small tank until I could buy a new one. I use to have him in the 29 gallon but had to move him because of the fish. I was looking to buy a cheap 10 tank with lid but I priced around and it was like $50.00 which is rediculous and I cant find any used ones so anyway I bought a clear hard plastic storage container with a snap lid. It holds just over 16 gallons and is nice and wide. I fild it with water put some large rocks with fake plants in and water dechlorinator. I drilled a few holes in the lid. Can I put a very low bubbler system in so the water doesnt go stagnent and smell. I know they are sensetive to vibration and water movement but the tank is in the bedroom and I dont want it to smell. I will do partial water changes weekly or every two weeks whatever is needed. Do you think this setup will work.


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

Evangeline said:


> Thanks for the websites. I was temporarely housing my clawed frog in a small tank until I could buy a new one. I use to have him in the 29 gallon but had to move him because of the fish. I was looking to buy a cheap 10 tank with lid but I priced around and it was like $50.00 which is rediculous and I cant find any used ones so anyway I bought a clear hard plastic storage container with a snap lid. It holds just over 16 gallons and is nice and wide. I fild it with water put some large rocks with fake plants in and water dechlorinator. I drilled a few holes in the lid. Can I put a very low bubbler system in so the water doesnt go stagnent and smell. I know they are sensetive to vibration and water movement but the tank is in the bedroom and I dont want it to smell. I will do partial water changes weekly or every two weeks whatever is needed. Do you think this setup will work.


It shouldn't smell if you're doing water changes . I would just add a simple filter. That will at least filter out some debris while also moving the water. I'm not sure if your lid has sections that can pop off. If not, you might need to get an internal filter. Whisper makes one that isn't too strong and should work with the frog. Another option would be a cheap canister filter but that's probably more money than you're looking to spend. They do a fantastic job with messy critters like ACFs.


----------



## Evangeline (Aug 23, 2011)

I cant spend any more money right now. I already have the bubbler system with two air ends. I wasnt going to put air stones on but the but the bendable hose type end that only gives off fine bubbles. Would that be to much movement or vibration


----------



## Evangeline (Aug 23, 2011)

I am definetlly keeping my two pictus catfish and my two silver dollars as I really love them. There is a used 60 gallon aquarium online. Is it worth buying it and puting these fish from the 46 gallon to 60 gallon or is there not much space difference


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Evangeline said:


> I am definetlly keeping my two pictus catfish and my two silver dollars as I really love them. There is a used 60 gallon aquarium online. Is it worth buying it and puting these fish from the 46 gallon to 60 gallon or is there not much space difference


I would HIGHLY suggest upping the water volume for both of these fish. 
Also Silver Dollars are schooling fish, they deserve to have at least a school of 5, and Pictus Cats are also very social creatures...and prefer at least sets of 3!:wink:


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

Evangeline said:


> I cant spend any more money right now. I already have the bubbler system with two air ends. I wasnt going to put air stones on but the but the bendable hose type end that only gives off fine bubbles. Would that be to much movement or vibration


That might bother him, yeah, but it's hard to say. I never used a bubbler with my frogs since they don't do much. I would highly suggest just getting a cheap HOB. There are plenty under $20.

As for the 60 gallon, that's still too small. I'd be looking at a 100-gallon minimum (bigger being better) to house a school of silver dollars and the pictus cats. Pictus cats are such large, active fish that it's just not fair to keep them in a small set-up. They are gorgeous, though, huh?  I love them.

Do you still have the Angelfish and algae eaters in there, too?


----------



## Evangeline (Aug 23, 2011)

I have 29 gallon two small angelfish. 46 gallon two silver dollars and two pictus catfish. My 16 gallon tank I just got a internal whisper filter and I love it, only cost $20.00. Someone is coming tonight for the three algae eaters. I dont want anymore pictus catfish my experience is when they are young they like to live in large groups once they reach full size they are more aggressive and tend to stick in smaller groups and will fight if they dont have there own caves. I think two is good and I have three caves in there. More fish more poop more to feed. Some people say they are perfectly happy housed alone I guess it depends were you read. I live in an apartment and cant have a huge tank that is going to take up my hole livingroom. The plan is to upgrade the 46 gallon sell the 29 gallon and put the angels in the 46 gallon. 60 gallons is 48 inches long correct me if I am wrong. Yet 65 is is 36 inches long same as my 46 gallon. So with two pictus catfish and minimum how many more silver dollars do I need and what is the perfect tank size thanks for any response. I did just see a 90 gallon aquarium up for sale.


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

For silver dollars I prefer schools of six. IF (big if) you keep your water quality spectacular, with weekly changes, no over feeding and routine gravel vacuuming the 48" long tank would be sufficient, IMO. Some people are purists and say that you would need the 90 gallon. I have posed the question of pictus cats in a thread on MFK (monster fish keepers), I will provide the link. If you look down the list and read the info, most people (who are really good fish keepers and keep these and other VERY LARGE species) recommend a 55gal as idea with a tank measuring 36" as sufficient. Again, this is with superb water quality. A 55gal should be the same length as the 60gal you are looking at with the same width, just a little taller (which as far as water quality goes, has no benefits). The silver dollars would be ok in this size tank, most people say a school has a minimum number of six. 

Pimelodus Pictus -- how big?


----------



## Evangeline (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi I am so excited I found a good deal on a one year old 55 gallon aquarium and stand. Silly question but can it go infront of the radiator, not pushed up but a few inches infront. Its the only wall in the living room that would work.


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

Huginn said:


> If you look down the list and read the info, most people (who are really good fish keepers and keep these and other VERY LARGE species) recommend a 55gal as idea with a tank measuring 36" as sufficient. Again, this is with superb water quality.


I'm going to have to respectfully disagree. Pictus Catfish can survive in small tanks, like a 36''. But they're so active that it's just not enough room for them to really thrive IMO. I say this as I look at my 36'' tank that's across the room. I'm picturing an adult Pictus Catfish in there and there just isn't much space for swimming. It would be so cramped .

A lot of fish can survive in smaller tanks but that doesn't make it OK. The other problem with tank sizes for larger catfish is that a ton of people keep them in smaller tanks and think it's ok because they live for a while. These fish are supposed to live for 7-10 years...most people don't have them for that long.

A 55-gallon would probably work for a while (if they're babies and you just keep the pair) but if you actually have these fish for their full lifespan, you will need to upgrade at some point. If it was me, I'd at least look for a used 70 or 75 gallon. That would be a lot more stable and could house the fish longer yet will fit in the same space. There are used tanks for sale all the time (you could even post a wanted ad), no need to jump on the first ones you see.

Considering that even LiveAquaria, who _sells_ fish, recommends a minimum of 70 gallons says a lot.

They'll be more interesting in a larger tank, anyway . Pictus Catfish (and similar large, active catfish) tend to pace a lot and swim up and down the sides of the tank when they're in a cramped environment.

You already got good advice on the Silver Dollars .


----------



## Evangeline (Aug 23, 2011)

I have the new 55 gallon set up with a 60 whisper filter. Would it hurt to put the aqua tech 20-40 filter system in there aswell. I guess what Im asking is can I over filter doing this.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Evangeline said:


> I have the new 55 gallon set up with a 60 whisper filter. Would it hurt to put the aqua tech 20-40 filter system in there aswell. I guess what Im asking is can I over filter doing this.


No you can not over filter.
I LOVE having at LEAST double filtration!:thumb:


----------



## Evangeline (Aug 23, 2011)

I promise last questions . I have decided to sell my silver dollars. So now I have a 55 gallon with two pictus catfish. I want to do this right and give it some thought so what other types of fish would be good tankmates for pictus and how many should I get. I rather be under stocked then over. I called the local pet store they said oscar or pacu I just said ok and hung up the phone. Oscars and pacus get way to big for that size tank. I was looking for one or two large interestng fish rather then a bunch of small fish. Any suggestions Also now my 46 gallon has one female betta, two angelfish and six platies. Do I hae room to add some corydoras if so how may should I buy and what tipe


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i'm in the process of setting up a 55 gallon aquarium. i
don't have the money to set up the aquarium all at once
so i'm buying things for it piece by piece. so far i bought
manzanita driftwood. next, i'm going to but rocks.


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

Evangeline said:


> I promise last questions . I have decided to sell my silver dollars. So now I have a 55 gallon with two pictus catfish. I want to do this right and give it some thought so what other types of fish would be good tankmates for pictus and how many should I get. I rather be under stocked then over. I called the local pet store they said oscar or pacu I just said ok and hung up the phone. Oscars and pacus get way to big for that size tank. I was looking for one or two large interestng fish rather then a bunch of small fish. Any suggestions Also now my 46 gallon has one female betta, two angelfish and six platies. Do I hae room to add some corydoras if so how may should I buy and what tipe


You are quite right, Pacus need gigantic tanks and are really not practical in home aquaria. Tank breakers is a good name for them. Oscars need at least a 75 for one Oscar, but I would recommend bigger. 
The 55 if it were mine, I might consider some of the more passive african cichlids like yellow labs and aceis if you want "bigger fish." There are a lot of other options, I like polypterids a lot. P. senagalus would be cool, or maybe a delhezi but a 75 would be better. Some of the smaller more peaceful south american cichlids, firemouths, severums, kribensis, look around on the forums and you will see lots of options. Oh roseline sharks might be kind of cool too.
For the 46 gal I can help a little more. I wouldn't recommend a betta with angel fish, it can sometimes end in problems. Be prepared for your platies to reproduce a lot. If you do not have a home intended for the fry they will overcrowd you. For tanks with angelfish I like larger schooling fish, rummy nose, cardinals, black neons, lamp eyes, bleeding hearts, rosy barbs (they eat baby plants though), penguin tetras are really cool, as are rhombo and ruby barbs. For bottom dwellers, corydoras you would have plenty of room for a school of six, pandas are my favorite along with juliis and adolfis. Kuhli loaches would probably be ok, if you want an algae eating catfish I would recommend bristle nose or rubber lips, you also have room for a pair of farlowellas if I remember correctly. I would really recommend sticking with one or two types of schooling fish along with your angels. The more you have of a single species the tighter they will school and the more you will enjoy them. 
These are common size tanks with common types of fish, do some looking around at what others have done. Good luck!


----------



## Evangeline (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks for all the good info. For the 46 gallon I will get six panda corys. For the 55 gallon Im thinking of a pair of yellow labs, pair of aceis, and not sure but if still room pair of kribensis. Does this sound good.


----------

